# Cilantro!



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

So I have some pictures from my a couple of lessons. So yeah, my mom hadn't taken any pictures for a while so she was out of practice but whatev.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the third to the last one!!! The one where it just shows the horses front jumping!!!! That's a GREAT picture!!!!

You two look great!!!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

Awsome pics! I wish I could jump.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He looks great! I came out and checked outd Raven Ranch! I meet with Jana, couldn't get a hold of Suzie. I think I saw you, did Cilantro have a purple saddle pad on? I might take lessons next week or the week after!


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks!



omgpink said:


> He looks great! I came out and checked outd Raven Ranch! I meet with Jana, couldn't get a hold of Suzie. I think I saw you, did Cilantro have a purple saddle pad on? I might take lessons next week or the week after!


Yes he did! That was me with my freakishly large glasses, haha. I think I saw you too. I was walking Cilantro out after my ride and I looked and I think it was you that I saw cause I didn't recognize who it was but I didn't want to be all "hey do I know you from HF?" and then have it not be you, lol. Susie is at a horse show this weekend so you probably won't get a hold of her till its over. Its been a long weekend. Thursday a new horse coliced and had to be put down, he wasn't even there 24 hours and Susie was there till 2:30 in the morning and then Friday everyone went to the show grounds and practiced there and then today everyone showed and tomorrow they're showing too.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's beautiful- you guys look awesome.  He has such a cute face!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is stunning!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Winter Filly said:


> Thanks!
> Yes he did! That was me with my freakishly large glasses, haha. I think I saw you too. I was walking Cilantro out after my ride and I looked and I think it was you that I saw cause I didn't recognize who it was but I didn't want to be all "hey do I know you from HF?" and then have it not be you, lol. Susie is at a horse show this weekend so you probably won't get a hold of her till its over. Its been a long weekend. Thursday a new horse coliced and had to be put down, he wasn't even there 24 hours and Susie was there till 2:30 in the morning and then Friday everyone went to the show grounds and practiced there and then today everyone showed and tomorrow they're showing too.


Ok yea I saw you! I was standing outside the bath room. I thought that was you, but I didn't want to ask if you were from HF and it not be you, embarrassing! lol Wow, that really sticks, was it her horse, or a boarders? Wow, you guys show alot! lol


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, you two look amazing together! Your horsey has beautiful conformation! Just lovely.


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



omgpink said:


> Winter Filly said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


Yea, I saw you. I was by the bathroom when I was talking to Jana. Cilantro is due to get his teeth done so I got to schedule that with her. The horse didn't belong to anyone here. It came down from Idaho on trial. We don't show too much. This weekend is just a small 2 day schooling show. The next shows I believe are up in Scottsdale and its just 2 weekends of showing. The only big show here is the HITS Winter Circut. Most shows here are small 1-2 day schooling shows.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh ok! I was going to ask if that was you, but I just wasn't sure! lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

what breed is he? hes gorgeous.


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, no one ever rides Cilantro other than me and Susie so if you ever see anyone on Cilantro its either me or Susie and Susie only rides him on Wednesdays.


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> what breed is he? hes gorgeous.


Thank you, he is a Holsteiner.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

lovely horse! great pics!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I love cilantro.

And, I love Cilantro.

:lol:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OK, now I'll know it's you!!


----------

